

Ask HN: How expensive is SF? - igammarays

Background: I lived in Toronto. I&#x27;ve considered moving to the Valley for a software engineering job. I used to consider a 120k salary the stuff dreams are made of. Then I&#x27;ve had people tell me that the cost of living in San Francisco is so high that you won&#x27;t save more than 15k of that yearly, and even that requires some frugality.<p>For a single young person, how true is that?
======
elmojenkins
much...very

~~~
igammarays
But how is it possible that a person's mere living expenses be 100k per year?
How can anyone who doesn't have a 6 figure salary live?

